# Changing clothes



## BlueWaffles

Ahoj všichni! 

I'm working on the translation of "He changed his shirt while she waited in the car" 

"Převlékl si svoje tričko zatímco ona ho čekala v autě" 

If I want to be more specific and say that he changed into a grey shirt, can I use převléknout and v plus accusative, like "převlékl si v šedé tričko"? Are there any other words or expressions I could use for changing clothes? 

Děkuju!


----------



## Hrdlodus

It seems, that you understand Czech, so I will write Czech.

"Ideální" překlady (ideální v uvozovkách, protože nelze stoprocentně určit, co je ideální překlad):
1) Převlékl si tričko, zatímco ona čekala v autě.
2) Převlékl se do šedého trička, zatímco ona čekala v autě.

Další možné překlady:

1)
a) Převlékl si své tričko, ...
b) Převlékl si svoje tričko, ...
c) Převlékal si... (pokud znáte češtinský vid)
d) Vyměnil si...
e) Vyměňoval si...
f) ... triko, ...
g) ... , zatímco čekala v autě.
h) ... , když...
i) ... počkala...
j) ... ve voze.

2)
k) Převlékl se v šedé...
l) Převlékl se ve své šedé...
m) Převlékl se ve svoje šedé...
n) Převlékl se do svého šedého...
o) Převlékal se...
dtto: f), g), h), i), j)
Nejde použít "si", nejde použít "vyměnil"


----------



## morior_invictus

Hrdlodus said:


> "Ideální" překlady (ideální v uvozovkách, protože nelze stoprocentně určit, co je ideální překlad):
> 1) Převlékl si tričko, zatímco (ona) čekala v autě.
> 2) Převlékl se do šedého trička, zatímco (ona) čekala v autě.


Naprosto souhlasím, že jde asi o "nejideálnější" překlady.  Velmi pěkný rozbor.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ještě bych dodal, že "shirt" může ale nemusí být (klasická) "košile".


----------

